# BlueCats



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

wow iv slept the day away, but we didn't get in until about 4am this mourning, we went up to ol escambia river last night, looking for some blue cats, i think we got a little over 20 of them, using Spanish sardines and menhaden, the bite was pretty slow at first then picked up pretty good after 10 pm, we started around 8 pm no monsters but some good eaters..


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

That's a nice mess of catfish. Makes for some good eating....


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice catch there Cathunter. I need to be educated on "spanish sardines". Never heard of them. Is this the canned variety or fresh?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> Nice catch there Cathunter. I need to be educated on "spanish sardines". Never heard of them. Is this the canned variety or fresh?


+1...good mess

spanish sardines are similar to the frozen cigar minnows you might get...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, will have to check the frozen bait section next time I'm in a shop. Incidentally, was in Wal-mart in Destin a couple of weeks ago and they seemed to have a good variety of bait in their freezers. I looked briefly and it looked like htie 8 oz frozen shirmp were freezer burned. Pretty good array of tackle too. The obviously cater to the local coastal market. This is A far cry from what is available here in De Funiak Springs


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul, I usually throw all the monsters back and keep those below 5 lbs. Best eating there is in fresh water. Post some grease and release pics when you get to frying those puppies up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

nice fish. i havent tried the spanish sardines, usually use finger mullett.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

there kinda soft but the sardines work pretty good


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

All rod and reel, or do you guys hang bush hooks?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

we have used bush hooks before for flatheads and channel cats, but never really done any good with blues using them


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice mess... middle of river in current or along the sides ?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

we fish the deep holes on the edges


----------

